# How did your day start?



## JanHank

I think I live as near to heaven on earth as one can be. 0

I made a cuppa at 7.30am left Hans to sleep as he still needs a lot of sleep and TLC.
I watched a hare hopping along the road outside my kitchen window and then took Motley for his/ and my/ morning walk.
As I opened the door about 3 or 4 nightingales greeted me with their wonderful song, to the left of our house there are two lovely trees in blossom, pink and white.
This morning everything is dry, except for a bit of dew so we walked down into the fields. The sky was criss crossed with aeroplane streaks, and two planes way up, I could only see them not hear them. one going to Poland one coming to Germany. Skylarks, goodness knows how many were up there, these I could only hear not see because they are way up in the sky. The corn is shooting up, the deer I could see had no legs visible. There was just me Motley and nature at the start of my day.


----------



## JanHank

*Unfortunately*

this fella is no longer with us.


----------



## JanHank

*Nature never ceases to amaze me*

I found this on my front door, how neat.


----------



## HermanHymer

And that is.... what????

Good for a quick quiz!


----------



## JanHank

HermanHymer said:


> And that is.... what????
> 
> Good for a quick quiz!


I think its something to do with things with several legs.:laugh:


----------



## raynipper

Out three 'bug houses' are now full of whats known as Solitary Bees sealed up babies. My wife cut my hair just before she left and the sparrows have taken it all away into the bird houses of which we must have dozens. We can glimpse the odd deer early in a misty morning. 
Apart from that I am surrounded by single ladies in the hamlet. So I am keeping my head down and out of sight cos they always want something??

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Out three 'bug houses' are now full of whats known as Solitary Bees sealed up babies. My wife cut my hair just before she left and the sparrows have taken it all away into the bird houses of which we must have dozens. We can glimpse the odd deer early in a misty morning.
> Apart from that I am surrounded by single ladies in the hamlet. So I am keeping my head down and out of sight cos *they always want something*??
> 
> Ray.


You should be proud your still wanted at your age Raymono >

We have a lot of white bearded birds around, its amazing they are still finding Shades fur in the grass.
Its funny watching the sparrows pulling Motleys fur out of the coconuts especially on a windy day when the fur takes off with sparrow in pursuit.
It seems you and I are the only ones who live in a mini heaven Ray because we are the only ones reporting our morning. >


----------



## dghr272

raynipper said:


> Out three 'bug houses' are now full of whats known as Solitary Bees sealed up babies. My wife cut my hair just before she left and the sparrows have taken it all away into the bird houses of which we must have dozens. We can glimpse the odd deer early in a misty morning.
> *Apart from that I am surrounded by single ladies in the hamlet. So I am keeping my head down and out of sight cos they always want something??*
> 
> Ray.


Stick a sign up at the end of your lane Ray and change the answering machine message to reflect it, then snuggle down with the remote. :grin2: :grin2: :wink2:

Terry


----------



## Mrplodd

My day started with me waking up, bonus!!

Andy


----------



## raynipper

Gosh Terry, you hit that particular nail right on the head.!!!!
Apart from that my day has been great. Great weather, great boot sale buying a couple of things I really don't need but might come in handy, great getting the Robot mower up and running although it's struggling initially.
Now going to cook chips and open a special bottle someone presented to me. Life's good but will be better when the 'boss' returns.!!

The only downside to this great weather is all the bugs plastered over the front of the car.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Mrplodd said:


> My day started with me waking up, bonus!!
> 
> Andy


Come off it Andy, your only a youngster, theirs more bonuses in life for you than just waking up surely.
Its when you get to Rays age its a bonus > and mine of course.


----------



## Mrplodd

JanHank said:


> Come off it Andy, your only a youngster, theirs more bonuses in life for you than just waking up surely.
> Its when you get to Rays age its a bonus > and mine of course.


I just wanted to post something to make people smile on this lovely day!

I am NOWHERE finished with this life!! My ambition is to draw my pension longer than my salary, that shouldn't be too difficult as, being a youngster of only 64 with no health issues, I only have to make it to 81. Not too unreasonable is it?

Andy


----------



## JanHank

Mrplodd said:


> I just wanted to post something to make people smile on this lovely day!
> 
> I am NOWHERE finished with this life!! My ambition is to draw my pension longer than my salary, that shouldn't be too difficult as, being a youngster of only 64 with no health issues, I only have to make it to 81. Not too unreasonable is it?
> 
> Andy


Just don't bank on it Andy, live every day as if its your last, well thats impossible I know, but waste as little of your time as possible, its not always the unhealthy that die young you know they often live to a ripe old age. We have a friend in an old folks home, she's in a wheelchair has had a pacemaker for longer than we have known her, has all kinds of complaints and is 101years + 7 months old.

Here she is in 2012 our fairy god mother, if it hadn't have been for her we wouldn't be living here :grin2:


----------



## Mrplodd

Oh I am not banking on anything. Mrs P and I adopted the attitude “Do it now, just in case” a good few years ago. 

As an example in a fortnights time we are off, with the wobbly box, to Europe for eight weeks! Only things planned are the out and back ferry crossings and Ferries to and from Corsica in the middle two weeks. 

That comes after all of a March in an apartment in southern Spain. In August we have rented a big house in Brittany for two weeks, first week son and his family will join us, second week daughter and her family.

We intend to stay many steps ahead of The “Grim reaper” for many many years yet, he will have to work VERY hard to track us down!! (Well that’s the plan anyway)

Andy


----------



## JanHank

When we first moved into this house in 2006 we had no dogs, the first little Motley died in August and we moved in September. 
I had the idea in my head we would do a bit of travelling, so no dogs for about 5 years was my plan. That plan lasted for 4 months, no travelling in that time, only to find things like wallpaper, carpets, curtain material etc. 
Then I saw this white GSD advertised in the free news paper, "We´ll only go to look at him" I said, you know the rest of that story, he was with us almost from the start until February this year.
We love this place so much, its like being on holiday permanently, but we do go away now and then for a few weeks then suddenly I can´t wait to get home.


----------



## aldra

I always can’t wait to get home 

It’s fine for about 6or 7 weeks maximum 

But then it’s an absolute need to get home 

Sad, it’s security, familiarity, family 

And just that feeling as I walk through the door

Of home , relief 

Me and the hound feel the same

He visited many places, run walked, explored 

Thanks to Albert 

But this the place he meets his family, protects with his life

Which isn’t needed 

But hey he thinks it is 

And double gates ensures he doesn’t need too 

Home where all sorts of things go on , where G kids come and go

Doing well

Doing not so well 

Where kids have chosen paths we would never have chosen 

And we struggle with their choice 

Because we are us 

Always us 

And they seem to understand, give us time , and we will work it out 

Because never will we sacrifice family 

And the hound from hell 

Says

Why would you ?

They are mine , forever and a day 

True 

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong

raynipper said:


> Gosh Terry, you hit that particular nail right on the head.!!!!
> Apart from that my day has been great. Great weather, great boot sale buying a couple of things I really don't need but might come in handy, great getting the Robot mower up and running although it's struggling initially.
> Now going to cook chips and open a special bottle someone presented to me. Life's good but will be better when the 'boss' returns.!!
> 
> *The only downside to this great weather is all the bugs plastered over the front of the car.*
> 
> Ray.


Ray

For that insect problem on our big fleet of minubuses we used a product called Autosmart G101

I do not know if you can get it in France - even in UK it was sold through agents who delivered - I got 5 lt 9 years ago for about £17 and still have 4.5lt.

One wets the surface, they sprays with this stuff, leave for 5 mins. then wash off with a brush. Gone..

Also good for black streaks.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper

Is that anything like 'Rain-X' Geoff.? I still have some of that.

Expensive........................
https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_...osmart+G101.TRS0&_nkw=autosmart+g101&_sacat=0

Ray.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

My day started with John bringing me a cup of tea in bed along with a birthday card and present. I wanted, and I've had a low key birthday. I planned to do nothing much but some exercises for my knee, and mostly wanted to read a book all day which I haven't done for ages. I have managed to read for about an hour in total, which is better than nothing, but the rest of the day has been filled with phone calls (daughter, older son, two friends, sister-in-law) and visits (friend, younger son with granddaughter, another friend with dog). I can't really complain.

Now relaxing with wine and chocolates.

Oh, the weather: sunshine, rain, more rain, sunshine, dry but dull. The threatened thunderstorm hasn't happened - yet.


Chris


----------



## JanHank

Congratulations on your ?? birthday Chris, I would complain having my day interfered with :grin2: You've got plenty of time to read the book tomorrow, or the next day or day after. Enjoy your chocolates and wine, but don't forget the knee exercises , well maybe tomorrow will do.:grin2:


----------



## nicholsong

raynipper said:


> Is that anything like 'Rain-X' Geoff.? I still have some of that.
> 
> Expensive........................
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_...osmart+G101.TRS0&_nkw=autosmart+g101&_sacat=0
> 
> Ray.


Ray

Do not know about 'Rain-X', but your link is to the product I was referring to. I suppose it has doubled in price in 9 years. Pity we are so far apart so I cannot donate a litre.

Geoff


----------



## ChrisandJohn

JanHank said:


> Congratulations on your ?? birthday Chris, I would complain having my day interfered with :grin2: You've got plenty of time to read the book tomorrow, or the next day or day after. Enjoy your chocolates and wine, but don't forget the knee exercises , well maybe tomorrow will do.:grin2:


It's French class tomorrow, Jan, and knee exercises of course. Then daughter and granddaughter are calling round after school. I think the only reading that'll get done is emails, MHF, BBC website and bits of the on-line Guardian.

73 by the way

Chris


----------



## patp

Not much time for gazing as I am in the grips of a NEW PUPPY!


The odd glance out of the window reveals the grass growing apace, the Moorhens feeding two tiny dots (possibly more out of sight), blackbird feeding young and fending off pigeons in the Mahonia.


Will start a new thread for puppy in case any are interested.


----------



## raynipper

My childhood chum living in California used to devour the news and motoring info and we would swap, discuss, argue, phone, chat, reminisce, etc. etc. all week.
But the daft bugger at 76 has just taken on a puppy and it's as if he has dropped off the world.
He does precious little and has few friends, has cleaners and gardeners. So the pup is all consuming.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Tell me about it! I knew it would be hard work but needed to have my old interests back after the last dog I raised died. Rescues are rewarding in their own way but nothing beats the bonding of a self raised puppy.


----------



## JanHank

*Same procedure as yesterday*

Except this morning I felt very sad and cried the whole time, you know why. :crying:

I envy you Pat, if only we were younger we would already be looking for a new pal for Motley. 
I think it would be best to start a new thread because people who are interested in your puppy are not necessarily interested in this thread.

I am looking forward very much to reading about him/her so start it now :grin2: quickly.


----------



## aldra

Hey

Cry all you need 

Last night, albert slept in the back room, his chest bad , today he has finally got antibiotics 

What is the with these young doctors that ignore the experience of the older patients 

He could have been cured a week ago, without having to sleep downstairs sitting up 

But I digress

He opened his window, and the door blew closed 

Shadow on my bed trembling like a leaf, pawing me

I get up open the door wide in alberts room 

Stagger back to bed dog in tow

Two hours later slam again 

Albert I yell, I’ve closed the window he says 

Trembling hound again 

on my bed pawing me 

So answer me this

Why is this hound a sniverering wreak at a door slamming and a killer protecting his home and van 

Well you know the answer girl 

And I can trace it back to my first long haired GS 

Odin 

Absolutely different , but many ways the same , a truely gentle giant in every circumstance 

Be it a lamb on the fells, or an overweight kid on a school trip 

No one came last without that dog by his side on the Lakeland fells 

But no one came first 

He shot up to the top, surveyed his domain and returned to the last one 

Chivied every one down as the sun set on the fell 

And that my friend is why you cry

Because the spirit of shade lives on , so intelligent , caring , true to his nature 

And maybe the last as shadow will be

A hound from hell 

But how I love that intelligent , wimp , fierce hound , who dissolves when his family come

Who loves his teddy bear 

And loves me 

As shade loved you 

You are blessed girl and crying is in order 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

First you made me laugh now you make me cry ------again.
We have never felt this sad about any other dog we have had, but then we never had this much time on our hands to think about them either.


----------



## aldra

Of course 

We laugh and cry 

I’m not sure we remember the depth of sorrows past

Except though sorrows present 

And slowly those memories of sorrow

Are changed as we remember the joy that is left in our heart 

By knowing that hound that so enriched our lives , and continues to do so even when they have gone to pastures new 

I see my Odin still, proud on the fells , walking across snow drifts , testing them before we followed , chaperoning strangers off the fells , lifting his injured, bandaged paw in the pub , breaking the ice on the tarns to get in 

And many more down to shadow , each unique in their own way 

And even those far back before we went to Israel , and in Israel , SAM who came from the wild pack, who eventually was poisoned 

Each enriching us in their own way 

And soon jan you will remember only the joy shade gave you, the way he enriched your life 

And he will have done what he always wanted to do 

Make your life better, as you did for him

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

We were a mess for at least a week after our old Lab/Dane went. One of the reasons we chose not to have another. Maybe selfish but practical.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> We were a mess for at least a week after our old Lab/Dane went. One of the reasons we chose not to have another. Maybe selfish but practical.
> 
> Ray.


Its been almost 3 months Ray and what makes it worse is *because there will not be another.*


----------



## raynipper

Well I'm now too busy to have time to worry about my day. 
Trying to work through the list of jobs that have been left for me while my wife is visiting family.
It's bad enough just doing ones own daily chores without all the extra jobs and having to look after myself as well. 
But it's peaceful. 

Ray.


----------



## dghr272

First error on your part Ray was to accept the "extra jobs" description. 

I only accept such things as "projects" therefore I have a built in get out clause, as we all know most projects either overrun or better still get cancelled. :-D

Terry


----------



## raynipper

I' obviously far too eager to please Terry.0

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

How long was the list Ray?!?


----------



## raynipper

jiwawa said:


> How long was the list Ray?!?


Well it started with only a dozen items Jean but then every day during a phone call it gets longer..........:surprise:

Ray.


----------



## dghr272

raynipper said:


> Well it started with only a dozen items Jean but then every day during a phone call it gets longer..........:surprise:
> 
> Ray.


Did you not mention French telecoms is pretty poor, cough cough. ????

Terry


----------



## nicholsong

raynipper said:


> Well I'm now too busy to have time to worry about my day.
> *Trying to work through the list of jobs that have been left for me while my wife is visiting family.*
> It's bad enough just doing ones own daily chores without all the extra jobs and having to look after myself as well.
> But it's peaceful.
> 
> Ray.


Now we know - you hid the passport to let you off the list of jobs:laugh:


----------



## raynipper

It did fleetingly flash through my mind when I eventually found it if I should produce it then..... or much later.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong

raynipper said:


> It did fleetingly flash through my mind when I eventually found it if I should produce it then..... or much later.
> 
> Ray.


:laugh:


----------



## patp

Well, this morning I have watched two fledgling pigeons feeding on regurgitated food from a parent and then the moorhens appeared with their little brood of four, tiny dots of, babies


----------



## aldra

I’ve emptied all the book cases , hundreds of books , my hands and ack aches 

Loads of cookery books, agonised over them, and sent loads to the charity shop 

Been though every book we own, reference books, wainwright s books on the fells, great painters, poetry, gardening and many others , dusted them and put them back

Who knows when I’ll need Fen Shui again ?

And the great walks in the Yorkshire dales ?

And those photographs are something else

And England’s gardens , birds of Britain, walking with dinosaurs 

Nope the kids will need to deal with them when I’m gone 

I did my best

Honestly :wink2:

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

I'm starting to think like that Sandra. But lone voice.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Ray, once our second lounge was a library 

We gave the bookcases and books to our daughter

And they are long gone now 

Sets of Shakespeare bound books etc

So my few hundred books are a drop in the ocean 

But it’s my ocean and I love them 

Took me ages to sort as I opened and read snippets gazed at pictures 

Dusted and returned them to the book case 

It’s part of me 

And it’s going to remain until I need to give up the house 

And space becomes premium 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

I have been trying to dispose of many books and car manuals for years now but can't find anyone to take them. I was thinking the only benefit I would ever get from them is heat as and when I burn them. 
They are all English and little demand here. Plus lots of old clocks.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Crikey, did you own all these cars Ray? 

Seems a shame not to find a new owner. I could take them in the van to the 2nd hand shop in Belfast - not the massive bookcase of bound books tho!!


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jean and many more. I managed to buy and sell about 600 cars while I worked nights between early 60s and late 80s.
Most are only worth £2 or £3 on e-bay and I keep asking anyone with an old car if they want them. But so far not many takers.
The bound books were book club promotions. Once again I read hundreds of paperbacks on nights.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

What an entrepreneur!

Can you send me the pic of the car books by email please n I'll ask my friend to check if it's something they could move. I can't seem to do anything with the pic on MHF.


----------



## aldra

I only have apart from Cookery books, what I term, reference books 

Books on the Lakeland walks, all of wainwright walking guides, which I love 

Books you can pick up and just enjoy the photographs, painters ,poets, gardening books, although I reluctantly sent many to the charity shop , I’m no longer going to design a garden , well not from scratch anyway , but someone somewhere will

fengshui well I might just try that again , or maybe not , who knows 

To be fair this flurry of activity is to prepare the dining/ some hall area for the decorator 

The kitchen too, as open plan living , beloved by me is a pain when it comes to clearing areas for decoration 

And Albert is adding an extra window in the kitchen , with views over the pond ,that we can’t see from the French doors 

So then we will maybe see more of the young rat, the only remaining one who evades the humane trap !! 

Should I be horrified ?

So we continue to evolve this home of ours 

The hostas, tight sharp spears are pushing up , soon will unfurl to glorious verigrated greens and blues 

And Albert plants up the window boxes and hanging baskets 

And in between we travel, melonoma willing 

And we love our MH, I think 

But only as part of our life 

Which reminds me the hound from hell needs booking in for a bath and clip even if we don’t go away in the van this spring 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Such a shame that books are no longer wanted. Such joy can be had from leafing through them.
I won a national prize, at school, and was asked to attend the office of the headmistress to choose from a selection of books. I was an avid reader and gazed longingly at the various novels but moved on to the non fiction. My headmistress commented that it might be a wise choice as the book was to be a "keeper". I wish she had left the room then, as, in order to please her, I chose a book on mathematics as it was my weakest subject! Never opened it 


Our local pub uses books as part of the décor. Various little shelves around have books on them. Very effective.


Ray, we used to visit charity shops in tourist areas to look for English language books. Also used to lurk outside motorhomes with UK plates to ask the occupants if they wanted to do a book swap


----------



## raynipper

Our charity shops here Pat are few and far between. Often closed most of the time and staffed by occasional volunteers.
I have asked at our local Tourist Office and they suggest everywhere else but there. My add on 'Le Bon Coin' hasn't had one enquiry. 

I guess I'm just thinking of the day we are forced to 'downsize' and possibly move. Thinning out the accumulation of decades. 
Again I have offered to visiting Brit vans and it's always the weight issue.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Do they have auctions where you are? When we were thinking of moving we used to have one day per week when we "sorted" a cupboard or a room. There would then be piles to give to various charities or throw away. With more valuable items such as some books and vinyl records etc we took them to the local auction house. Sometimes we would make up a box of similar items and hope to attract a bid for the whole box. The auctioneers actually picked out an EP of Chris's to sell as an individual item. There is a risk, of course, that they will not attract a single bid. In that case you have the option to pay the auctioneer to dispose of the residue. Even if it only fetches a Euro or a pound at least it has found another home and is off your worry list.


----------



## raynipper

I have heard of an auction 'house' in Cherbourg but it's more for furniture and boats. Big stuff.
We do have several Depot de Vents that sell just about anything surplus to requirements but as the supply seriously exceeds the purchasers they are very picky as to what they take. It has to be marketable.
But you have just reminded me of a weekend junk shop near here. Might ask if they would take them. But obviously I'm not going to too much trouble or expense to just dump them.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Ray

If they hang like an Albatross around your neck 

Get rid 

Do you love them? 

Do you finger the photographs , bring back memories , do they educate you , fascinate you with the wonders of this world 

If not they are of no concern

Having said that

My series of fantasy books are sealed in plastic boxes in the loft 

A walk in sealed unit 

We all have our weaknesses 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

You are right Sandra. It's just bring myself to dump perfectly good books and other items. Goes against all my wartime upbringing.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Someone will have them I’m sure 

Deep breath 

And lot of dust as you sort them 

Those you want

Those you don’t but can’t get rid of ,seal in plastic boxes store them for the next round 

My house is full. 

Of the next round 

But I’m getting there 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

When we decided to let our house for a couple of years I went through everything, weeding out and binning or sending to charity shop on the corner. There was so much stuff they asked my husband 'What kind of house do you live in - a castle?!'

Then I did a 2nd round, and a lot more went.

Then a 3rd.. And still a fair bit went.

We were pretty lean by the time I was done. Tho my son, who has some of our personal stuff in his roofspace, probably wouldn't agree!


----------



## JanHank

What would we do? there are no charity shops here and in the 13 years we have been here we have quite a lot of disposable stuff that might come in handy at some time :frown2:


----------



## aldra

Well my waking up at the moment

Starts with me reading , a good book 

I may have already got up with shadow

He may or may not have gone out 
In which case my blackbird was singing to me as I stood alone at an open door 

Alberts snoring has already disturbed my night 

And dead arms and pins and needles in my hands doesn’t help 

The odd leg cramp doesn’t help 

But hey my morning has multiple starts 

And every time, I’m alive 

Sandra


----------



## steviegtr

JanHank said:


> I think I live as near to heaven on earth as one can be. 0
> 
> I made a cuppa at 7.30am left Hans to sleep as he still needs a lot of sleep and TLC.
> I watched a hare hopping along the road outside my kitchen window and then took Motley for his/ and my/ morning walk.
> As I opened the door about 3 or 4 nightingales greeted me with their wonderful song, to the left of our house there are two lovely trees in blossom, pink and white.
> This morning everything is dry, except for a bit of dew so we walked down into the fields. The sky was criss crossed with aeroplane streaks, and two planes way up, I could only see them not hear them. one going to Poland one coming to Germany. Skylarks, goodness knows how many were up there, these I could only hear not see because they are way up in the sky. The corn is shooting up, the deer I could see had no legs visible. There was just me Motley and nature at the start of my day.


How lovely, there is a poem or song somewhere in those words. I look out on a morning to be greeted by 5 great wind turbines in the distance. But at least i can predict the weather as good as the bbc app. :serious:


----------



## raynipper

We can only just see the flashing lights of three wind turbines on a hill in the distance. As and when the trees leaf we can no longer see them. But for two months we do have a wall of 7ft. maize growing outside our garden.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> We can only just see the flashing lights of three wind turbines on a hill in the distance. As and when the trees leaf we can no longer see them. But for two months we do have a wall of 7ft. maize growing outside our garden.
> 
> Ray.


We had maize in the field behind us one year Ray, I hope we never have it again, the daddy long legs were everywhere and that October the crows and starlings destroyed our lawn (,I use that word loosely), digging for the eggs of these flying creatures. Apparently daddy long legs come with maize we were told. That's the only year we have had them.
Lovely sunny morning and will be sunny for some days so the forecast do say.:grin2:


----------



## raynipper

I never realised the connection Jan. Yes we get Maize three years in four and we do get Daddy Long Legs off and on. We rarely see a starling and crows only after they cut the maize in the stubble.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> I never realised the connection Jan. Yes we get Maize three years in four and we do get Daddy Long Legs off and on. We rarely see a starling and crows only after they cut the maize in the stubble.
> 
> Ray.


I think most of them were rooks not crows Ray. 
Its taken me a while to find the video I made of them digging the grass up, people thought wed had wild pigs in the garden.


----------



## aldra

Well mine was good

I finally managed to clean all the floors 

And sort out many things

Albert pressure hosesd thefront garden and stored all the wood indoors 

The pots of hostas are unfurling 

How I love them

The camellia and magnolia are flowering 

Geraniums, fushias petunias planted 

It’s beginning to feel right with my world 

Apart from the joints and the psoriasis which flares up 

Pretty sure I’ve got psoriatic arthritis , the nails are turning

Just need to get the rheumatologist 

To take me seriously 

I’m in pain, stiff , I walk like a zoombe , my hips no longer work

My hands can no longer flex 

But come 5 o’clock

I open a bottle of wine, and as I can’t take anti Immflamitary medication 

I take wine instead 

And the pain recedes 

And I begin to feel normal again 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Well, the painter came yesterday to finish off bits and pieces. I found it very stressful having him here there and everywhere. Keeping Georgia out of his way was very challenging! Luckily he thought she was adorable


----------



## aldra

Well bad news about the new window
Told a about a week so due yesterday, went th check, another two weeks, albert was furious, he’d rushed to get the opening done, so decorator on hold

Still gave a bit of time to do the garden at the back and empty some container plants out of the greenhouse and plant tomatoes , with young Alberts muscles

Fell this morning, stepped off bottom step of the stairs and found out wasn’t the bottom step after all, bit sore on hip and knee but nothing remarkable , took a bit of getting back up from the floor though fortunately the bannister was nearby as I seem to have very little strength in my legs and hip muscles

Still all’s well that ends well...ish

Tomorrow our daughter and her two kids are visiting, Ive held firm to no full family thing 

One other daughter and her son, young Albert are welcome to come as I see them daily when they drop off Winston, what a totally lovable ball of energy he is , and I’m sure he’s good for Shadow too 

He bursts through the door happy to be in his second home 

When we go away I’ll worry about him alone at home 

Pastry cases baked, we will have a cheats BBQ , I’ll cook all the chicken in the oven , he will deal with the sausage and beef burgers, and drop the cooked chicken onto the BBQ 

I’ll do the salads and hummus , and dessert 

And I’ll cheat and use tinned chickpeas which I’ll cook for a while 

So maybe skipping a trip in the van won’t be that bad after all

Because things take longer, and the house was due decorating , and I love to travel but I love my home too

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Ooooer, falling is not good at our age :frown2: 
These things come to try us, good job your not building a house as we did in 2005, it drove me crazy then, 6 weeks of not a thing being done because the builder had another job on.

I've had a work day :laugh: cleaned the small lathe where Hans has been doing some woodwork creating shavings that keep being trodden into the house, so hoovered all through as well. Not a lot of dogs hair to deal with now so he brings in wood shavings instead.:frown2: He's done a good job heightened our easy chairs he´d already put casters on before I had my hip replacement, the chairs needed to be a tad higher so thats been his job today.

I've also been playing with the iMovie so next time I use youtube it will be really posh :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Yep

Much like Albert

He gets immersed , has no idea it’s being trodden through the house

Collects and cuts logs , stacks the fireplace and the log store in the garage

Trails of wood clippings , and the garage is full of them waiting to be trodden through the house 

Knocks out walls for windows without bothering to move anything 

Surprised I’m concerned 

And shocked when I explode 

Because I’m struggling 

And the person I was who rushed around clearing and cleaning before and after him no longer exists 

But to be fair, once I explode we both take time to clear up 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

I need to replace a Velux blind as it's been in direct sunlight for years and now has broken cos it's now very brittle and a bit has broken off the end securing one of the cords.
So I bought a good quality second hand one and was offering it up to fix and just reaching for the driver and the 'new' blind came crashing down over my shoulder breaking dozens of bits off.

But new ones are over £100 and this is a very spare room that hardly ever gets used but I like everything to work. Luckily it's not urgent. But if I leave a broken piece of the blind or even a bit of grass after mowing, I am crucified.!

Ray.


----------



## aldra

So you should be

Get pru to email me 

How she does it
Sandra


----------



## JanHank

I'm wondering how the shoulders are with bits broken off :surprise:


----------



## aldra

Poetic licence 

Ray I’ve got a whole load of venetian blinds in the loft 

Once had them on all our windows

You should live nearer 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Sandra but they are Velux and not venetian.
Very specific to the windows.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Having spent buckets loads of money changing the house around to allow for the lounge, with new bi fold French windows, overlooking the garden, we now have a monster puppy who keeps dragging rubbish in! Last night it was a piece of charcoal (!) off the bonfire. She crushed it all over the carpet, just missing the protective rug, before we could get to her. Not her fault, she is just being a puppy.


----------



## raynipper

Ahh hhaaa such joy...….!!!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I was going to clean windows today, then I discovered the yellow pollen all over the car and Navajo so thats postponed until the pollens gone.

We went down to the river for a walk, Hans tried a little way, but he is so uncomfortable with the catheter so I went on with Motley a bit further and he went back to the car. Hopefully next month he will be able to walk at least as far as us after the operation. I also took a little video with my small camera, but it still has to be loaded onto youtube first, so its just a little photo.
Lovely sunny day, windy but not a cold wind.


----------



## raynipper

Must be the time of the year Jan.
I thought the inside of our white conservatory was looking a little grubby with fly bodies and crap. What started out as a quick wipe over ended up all day scrubbing and cleaning out every crease, crevice and runner of the whole 25sq.m. frames. Still contemplating the outside but on the hottest May day I might delay that.
Lawn mowing later while everyone else is basking or is that basting in the sun.?

Ray.


----------



## patp

How long before Hans is catheter free Jan? Or is it a judgement thing? Not heard of anyone we know having one for very long at all.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> How long before Hans is catheter free Jan? Or is it a judgement thing? Not heard of anyone we know having one for very long at all.


Its not something people talk about very much Pat.
Until he's had the TURP op done there is a risk his pipe work will get blocked again so not wanting to risk that they keep him catheterised. May 31st is the operation date, he will be in hospital probably four days in all, after day 2 he should be free of the damned thing.


----------



## aldra

Well maybe they don’t

But should

The older I get the more I think

Just what is happening that we can’t talk about things that are everyday life 

To so many 

Is there a list of non acceptable subjects?

Or are we just afraid it could happen to us ?

So best ignore it 

I’m afraid of falling because I can no longer get up easily , joints are hopeless , fact 

Albert has cancer, fact 

But my joints once strode up mountains and fells , fact 

And now they don’t 

And once Albert was free from cancer

And now he isn’t 

But are we essentially different in the way we think?

I doubt it 

I’m still the same belligerent , caring person I always was >

Except now I don’t walk as well 

And as I don’t need to walk on MHF 

Don’t push your luck:wink2:

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## raynipper

We now have our nice view back but as the Maize has been sown it won't be there long...…………………….. Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd

Wot sewn with a sewing machine?? 

Or sown with a sowing machine (or by hand)>>>:wink2::wink2::wink2:

Never trust auto (in)correct Ray

Andy


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Andy. Never gave it a thought. I can make mistakes like that daily.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Me two, to too >:laugh:


----------



## Mrplodd

Lucky you!! Maize is just a different name for sweetcorn and is lovely when wrapped in foil with a knob of butter and done on a barbie!

I often wonder how much gets nicked from the roadsides in rural France as there are thousands of acres of the stuff. 

I confess to having “sampled” a few bunches of grapes from the side of a very small lane around Chateau Neuf Du Pap a couple of years ago. They were FAR too nice to have been turned into wine, really sweet and juicy, yum!!

Having purchased many euro’s worth of the drinking stuff (and VERY nice it was too) I looked on a couple of bunches as a small thank you from the cave! 

Andy


----------



## raynipper

This is maize Andy and definitely not sweetcorn.
It is inedible and believe me we have tried it every way. There is a small window when the corn is the size of baby sweetcorn and it just about edible. But after that it's cardboard.
We love sweetcorn and buy it often but the maize is only fit for cattle fodder.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd

I thought the same, but Mr Google told me otherwise, shows what HE knows!

Andy

(Shame eh?)


----------



## raynipper

Americans have no 'taste' but all the corn we tried in the states was lovely. Maybe they don't have our old maize.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I agree with Ray, (for a change) :grin2: all the maize in this area is grown for fodder, not cut until the leaves are brown. In the field at the back of our house maize was grown one year, we tried it at many stages of growth, not at all like tender sweet corn, very course stuff.:frown2:
I hope it's never grown there again, inundated with daddy long legs and then the rooks dug up our grass looking for the larvae.


----------



## raynipper

As for the start of my day today the phone and Skype has been going all the time I was trying to shower as it's my old age reminder day. Now gotta run the gauntlet of people dropping in and all gathering at coffee morning. Soon be over and friends will stop reminding me of how old I am.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> As for the start of my day today the phone and Skype has been going all the time I was trying to shower as it's my old age reminder day. Now gotta run the gauntlet of people dropping in and all gathering at coffee morning. Soon be over and friends will stop reminding me of how old I am.
> 
> Ray.


Happy birthday Raymond. :new-bday:


----------



## dghr272

Happy Birthday Ray, enjoy your day as you're a long time dead. :surprise::grin2:

Terry


----------



## aldra

A very happy birthday Ray 

Sandra and Albert


----------



## barryd

Happy Birthday Ray!


----------



## patp

Happy Birthday Ray! 


Maize was grown around here for feeding the bio fuel plants. Price must have dropped because haven't seen any for a while. At least we don't get all those tractors ferrying it to the plant and using lots of - FUEL.


----------



## JanHank

Rape is used for bio diesel, a lot growing around this area.

In Poland we have seen a field of thousands of hectare of Maize being protected by an electric fence, must be a lot of money to protect.


----------



## Drew

raynipper said:


> As for the start of my day today the phone and Skype has been going all the time
> 
> Ray.


A quick question please Ray, how are your Skype calls? I have been speaking with an old friend nearly every morning for a number of years, since Microsoft took over the calls have been quite erratic. This past week or so we have been cut off more often than not, having to reconnect after a slight delay.

Your views on this would be appreciated.


----------



## raynipper

Hi Drew. No problem my end and two in laws and other friends in UK that have good to reasonable internet speeds.
But we have a son in Turkey, a nephew in Madrid, another in law in Surrey that seem to have terrible internet speeds and chatting via Skype can be very erratic and intermittent with freezing and drop outs.
It definitely is no problem with good speeds and we can video chat for hours. But we try everything with other family like turning off the radio, TV, tablets, and Skype video, etc.

My speed is only about 6mbps. but Turkey and Madrid are only 2mbps. and are hopeless.
We also have the 'free' phone to be able to call 102 countries. But they must obviously have a landline.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

He’ll be tipsy by now Drew 

All those widows plying him with wine 

You’ll need to wait till tomorrow 

Just how old is it today Ray

I’m guessing 60 :kiss:

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha, if only Sandra. Just about to 'pour' my first medicinal glass of red. Only a beer at birthday lunch due to prices and police checks. 
1941 was a good year if you missed the bombs or they missed you. I guess we were lucky then.


Ray.


----------



## aldra

Me I’m just a youngster 

Wasn’t there in 1941 

Sandra


----------



## Drew

Thank you Ray, my internet speeds are approx. 29.66 & 9.12. Yesterday morning over a two hour period it dropped every 29 – 30 minutes. This morning it dropped every ten minutes or so. I must add that I have tried it on three different Macs and an iPad, he uses a MacBook Air. All other Apps on the Macs are performing as they should.


----------



## raynipper

I have just had a chat with my son in Turkey 30 mins ago and my speed was 6.6mbsp. But it was very bad mainly due to him having several guests all with pads and phones using his bandwidth while we were trying to chat. It became intolerable.


Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Belated Happy Birthday Ray! Hope you've cheered up again!


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Jean. Yep cheery even though I have just ruined a good pair of jeans with acid and my trailer rolled down a slope and into a friends car.!!
It can only get better.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Goodness sakes!! You're an accident waiting to happen!


----------



## raynipper

This week, yes Jean. Also the group trip to the lunch was great but the film at the cinema was rubbish. Jersey Affair just leaves you confused.
But the birthday went well and I gained a few extra pounds.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Pounds.... Hopefully in both senses of the word - it was your birthday after all!


----------



## aldra

raynipper said:


> Thanks Jean. Yep cheery even though I have just ruined a good pair of jeans with acid and my trailer rolled down a slope and into a friends car.!!
> It can only get better.
> 
> Ray.


Join me Ray, I've just sat down with a glass of chilled white wine :grin2:

Alberts gone to our daughters BBQ , her house is on top of a hill of steps, and no way at 4 pm could I get up them, couldn't guarantee it at 10am :frown2:

The wine does ease the joints though

Instead I contented myself making Moroccan chicken, onion, tomato and cheese flans and a huge mixed salad

That's my contribution , sod the steps >

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Anyone seen this amazing video...……………………………………… ?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...FTS-fox-carrying-rabbit-20-feet-high-air.html

Ray.


----------



## dghr272

Quite amazing Ray.

Another was the Spider-Man snatch in Paris, what a strong and fit guy.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-44275776

Terry


----------



## patp

I saw still pictures of the eagle. Must say I am always a bit sceptical nowadays. It is not unheard of to hunt foxes and/or rabbits etc with birds of prey. Could it have been a set up shot?


----------



## raynipper

Dunno Pat. I just liked it for what it was.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Of course, Ray. Just don't like it when people post pictures and videos to the internet that are not entirely honest. Fabulous shot even if it was a set up one.


----------



## aldra

I guess he wanted the rabbit

The fox put up a good fight before releasing it 

I doubt there was ever a chance he could get the fo

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

One of our French walking group always makes us individual dough dollies on her birthday. Sometimes as many as 25 or more like this...………………….
They have also been individually painted eggs. Tomorrow we anticipate another set of brilliant creations.
Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Wow, those are amazing!!


----------



## raynipper

More today but for 26 people...………………………………. Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

She should go into business...


----------



## raynipper

At 70 and enjoying retirement Jean. People have been suggesting things I could get involved in commercially for 36 years. Why?

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Once a week my son and his wife enjoy a day on a boat with lunch, fishing and swimming in Turkey. What a way to start your day.!!!!! ….. Ray.


----------



## patp

Fabulous


----------



## patp

My days start, now, very differently due to the arrival of our little bundle of fun called Georgia  We visit the garden, make some tea, she "earns" some breakfast while she learns to sit, stay, lie down etc. Another visit to the garden follows and then we have games with our toys


----------



## HermanHymer

Lost the pic, will try again!:surprise:


----------



## aldra

My day is the same
Unlessthe hound from hell has a bad night 
His bowels or stomach isn’t good

And maybe he’s been sick 

Winston arrives 

A whirlwind , running wild 
Waiting for his breakfast 

And eventually settles 

to a beautiful baby 

Sandra.


----------



## raynipper

Dogs huh.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2231457227143766



Ray.


----------



## Christine600

So much variation in my mornings in the MH. 

This particular one the sun chased me up around 9 after teasing me for a few hours trough the open windows and hatches needed in this weather. 

I'm visiting my brother but knew he wanted to sleep for another hour or two. 

No problem! After a brief news round online I made some coffe and a sandwich and had a quiet morning under the awning. Could even spot a few sail boats and motor boats far away trough the trees between two of his neighbours.


----------



## aldra

Sounds great Christine 

At the moment I’m still rehanging curtains and replacing the glass on the chandeliers which I washed when I took them down 

Well Alberts hanging them I just replace hooks and take some of the weight 

A few rugs to shampoo and we are more or less back to normal downstairs 

I’m not rushing, a bit at a time 

I’ll check the MH soon, shampoo the carpets etc 

Have a gift trip to an English vineyard to arrange so we will overnight in the van with the hound 

Having a glass of cold cider we bought in Normandy , very nice, perhaps not as dry as I would prefer, but I know nothing about cider 

Weather cloudy here but has been really good, the gardens are amazing 

Will need to tackle some of the ivy , which is growing over the upstairs windows like triffids 

Need to be careful though as not to disturb nesting birds 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

These peoples day didn't go well...……………………….. Ray.


----------



## patp

aldra said:


> Sounds great Christine
> 
> At the moment I'm still rehanging curtains and replacing the glass on the chandeliers which I washed when I took them down
> 
> Well Alberts hanging them I just replace hooks and take some of the weight
> 
> A few rugs to shampoo and we are more or less back to normal downstairs
> 
> I'm not rushing, a bit at a time
> 
> I'll check the MH soon, shampoo the carpets etc
> 
> Have a gift trip to an English vineyard to arrange so we will overnight in the van with the hound
> 
> Having a glass of cold cider we bought in Normandy , very nice, perhaps not as dry as I would prefer, but I know nothing about cider
> 
> Weather cloudy here but has been really good, the gardens are amazing
> 
> Will need to tackle some of the ivy , which is growing over the upstairs windows like triffids
> 
> Need to be careful though as not to disturb nesting birds
> 
> Sandra


Which English vineyard is that, Sandra.

We gave Chris a gift of being a Vine Leaseholder at Chapel Down Vineyard in Kent. You go and pick grapes the first year and then go, the next year, to pick up "your" wine. It all went a bit wrong this year because I had to cancel the "do" that they put on for the Vine Leaseholders due to Chris possibly going in hospital. We did pick up "his" wine and very nice it is too


----------



## aldra

Haven’t actually a clue pat

But the gift card says a visit to an English vineyard

There is one in Yorkshire it seems

And our grand daughter bought the gift 

So we will go 

And it may well be great 

Who knows?

But she thought it was worth spending her money on 

And good or bad 

It’s the thought that counts

Sandra


----------



## patp

I'm sure it will be lovely Sandra


----------



## aldra

And the hound can come with us 

Because with his digestive trauma

We cant leave him behind 

He needs home cooked food 

And he is a hound from hell 

So we need him next to us , out walking , a beloved hound , to all he meets 

In the garden or Motorhome a nightmare 

Sandra


----------



## dghr272

*Hector has hit !*

Mine started badly with a message and a picture from our daughter.:frown2: :surprise:

Terry


----------



## nicholsong

Oh dear.


What is the story Terry? - burglary or white car hit the gates?


----------



## dghr272

nicholsong said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> What is the story Terry? - burglary or white car hit the gates?


Storm Hector Geoff gusts up to 60MPH.

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-northern-ireland-44480255

Terry

Lifted gate off the hinge pins, need to get another pair and fit them upside down to prevent it happening again.


----------



## nicholsong

Terry


Sorry, being 1200 miles away 'Hector' meant nothing - thought it might be the name of the car the gate hit.


Geoff


----------



## aldra

Very windy here with high gusts in the NW

Was thinking this am about Ireland as it was forecast as worse there 

Hope not to much damage Terry 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Hope Jean is OK as she has only just got back home.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Well it’s fathers day
And our daughter from South manchester was coming, with family 

Wanted a breakfast , great. And another daughter and son in law , would also come complete with kids 

And yet another daughter

And a son with his new family , which is a different thing , don’t ask 

Now 16 

And I hate breakfast, as a mum of 6 I hated breakfast 

And it destroyed my vow never again to have the lot of them 

Well almost , 16 isn’t the whole of them

So I’m ok 

It was great 

In more ways than one 

But I was so glad when they all departed , full

And when my daughter first phoned to ask for breakfast

My grandson asked

“ will there be scones?”

Of course there were , I cooked them first thing this morning 

And he was right, English breakfast followed by scones, strawberry jam and clotted cream

Perfect 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Oh Terry  Still, no one hurt so not as bad as could have been.

Sandra, when the second call comes through you need to rehearse the lines "sorry, no room at the inn, why don't you come another day?" before picking up the phone.


We were invited to the local pub by niece who wanted to pay for her father, my brother, to have a meal out with us on Father's Day. She did not attend as she was "too tired". 
Sister-in-law proceeded to follow a familiar pattern of complaining about every aspect of the venue and the meal. To add insult to injury they allowed Chris to pick up the bill!


----------



## aldra

Because it was Father’s Day ??? Pat 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Or, perhaps, they could all club together and take dad out???


----------



## nicholsong

aldra said:


> Because it was Father's Day ??? Pat
> 
> Sandra


Well I would not know when Fathers' Day is. Nor Grandfathers' and Grandmothers' Days nor Childrens' Day, as they have in Poland.

But apparently they do not have a Priests' Day

Geoff


----------



## aldra

patp said:


> Or, perhaps, they could all club together and take dad out???


They wouldn't need to club together , each one would take him out, but he wouldn't be that happy either with 6 outings or a total family outing which should only be done for special anniversaries if at all>>

They call in to wish him well, to bring a present for the person they think is the best dad in the world ( alongside millions of other Dads whose kids feel they are the best dad in the world)

And of course I don't need to cook , but I always do for my daughter who travels from South Manchester with her family

And the bongo drums work well :grin2::grin2:in this family

And of course they are welcome

And one day I won't cook

But that will be a sad day for me

I love to feed people, friends, family , decorators, even day release dogs :grin2:

I guess it's part of my DNA

ITs just now the numbers need to be reduced a bit

Not so much for the food but the noise and activity

And mostly we are doing alright controlling numbers

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Hope Jean is OK as she has only just got back home.
> 
> Ray.


Yes thanks Ray, I got home before it hit - TG! The crossing from Cherbourg was a millpond - can't remember a calmer crossing ever. And the drive up from Rosslare was free from wind too.

I will get round to updating my trip at some stage - it's been manic since getting back (lovely!)

But it was so nice to catch up with you and Prue again - I really feel I've known you for much longer than the 2-3yrs. I need a smilie hug to send!!


----------



## raynipper

This crossed my lawn this morning ……………………………………………….. Ray.


----------



## aldra

What type of snake is it Ray?

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Seems popular consensus is that it's an adder Sandra. With the yellow behind the head and pattern all down it's body.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Can’t see the colours on the photo Ray 

And I’m no expert


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> Can't see the colours on the photo Ray
> 
> And I'm no expert


Here's one we had in our garage a couple of years back, it was a beggar to catch, kept hiding behind the machinery, finally caught it in a cardboard box, but had to throw it out quickly before it escaped again, they move like lightning.
We think either a Stork or Crane dropped it when it was flying over the house
I just looked to see when it was taken, unbelievable, *2010* how time flies when your over 21.:laugh:


----------



## raynipper

Found this one in 2003 curled up in the shrubbery...………………………………. Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Sadly the second woodpecker baby has died in our garden today...…. Ray.


----------



## aldra

That’s so sad Ray 
Do you know why?

I’d recognise that Jan 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Yes Sandra. Our glass conservatory has claimed a few birds. It's usually early morning when the sun is low.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Can you not put some stickers of birds of prey on the glass Ray ?

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Yep, dun all that Sandra. We had so many stickers it looked like some camper vans destinations and still the birds hit.
It's at times when the sun must blind them or reflect again disorientating them.
We do leave all sliding doors wide open so cutting the glass down to 50% and still they hit.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Its so heartbreaking when that happens, we've had a few birds doing that, some survive with our help (putting them in a recovery ward cage.) 
The most upsetting are birds that have just arrived from far away places, all that way and then kill themselves on our windows.:crying:


----------



## aldra

We don’t seem to have that problem although we have plenty of glass 

There are sheets that enable you to see out 

But frost the outside 

Sandra


----------

